# SCHOOL ME



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 16, 2022)

IF I WAS GOING TO GET  IN TO COLLECTING NICE ORIGINAL EARLY SCHWINN STNGRAY BIKE'S... WHAT SHOULD KNOW  WHAT SHOULD I BE LOOKING FOR.... SCHOOL ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED  GOOD ADVICE FROM PEOPLE IN THE KNOW..... THANK YOU.


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 16, 2022)

@60sstuff


----------



## kostnerave (Oct 16, 2022)

I would contact 60sstuff. Chris has forgotten more things about early Sting-rays than I'll ever know!


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 16, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> I would contact 60'sstuff. Chris has forgotten more things about early Sting-rays than I'll ever know!



Great minds think alike!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2022)

Go to McAfee or Norton and upgrade your scammer alert services. 😂


----------



## westwildcats (Oct 16, 2022)

A pile of money.  Make that two piles of money.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 17, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> IF I WAS GOING TO GET  IN TO COLLECTING NICE ORIGINAL EARLY SCHWINN STNGRAY BIKE'S... WHAT SHOULD KNOW  WHAT SHOULD I BE LOOKING FOR.... SCHOOL ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED  GOOD ADVICE FROM PEOPLE IN THE KNOW..... THANK YOU.



The older the better, original paint, parts, tires, solo polo seats and correct sissy bars. Complete bikes, building them from parts will break the bank. There are a few different frames to look for. The early short frame , the longer "66 , don't be fooled by the later Jr. versions. The earlier versions of those are still collectable. Then in "69 the introduced the mag sprocket and again lengthened the frame. The more original the bike the greater the desire. Most collectors have a cut off of around '70 as far as collecting but quite a few good ones after that. If you are talking about Krates and 5 speeds that is a different story. Are you looking for the best? Then a 1963 in lime green with all original parts would be the start of it all and IMO the most sought after.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 17, 2022)

Just look at '60stuff posts he does not collect any after '67 I think and most of his are 9/10 and better.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 17, 2022)

Late 68 was when the coaster mag sprocket started.

And most importantly, remember there will be A$_#0les to correct you on Every Little Detail! Lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 17, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Late 68 was when the coaster mag sprocket started.
> 
> And most importantly, remember there will be A$_#0les to correct you on Every Little Detail! Lol



I forget some changes came mid year and not attributed till the following. Was the longer frame mid '65?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 17, 2022)

Yes, longer seat stays mid-ish 65 I believe. I'm not sure of the precise date.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 17, 2022)

Start reading @Handle Bar Hoarder 


			https://thecabe.com/forum/search/1175813/
		



Or just buy them all haha


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 19, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> I would contact 60sstuff. Chris has forgotten more things about early Sting-rays than I'll ever know!



That’s for sure, as I have forgotten much.
When I was heavy into the early Stingrays decades ago I made lots of notes on all the intricate component changes of year to year that now I’m needing to look back on.


----------



## Rusty Relics (Oct 22, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> IF I WAS GOING TO GET  IN TO COLLECTING NICE ORIGINAL EARLY SCHWINN STNGRAY BIKE'S... WHAT SHOULD KNOW  WHAT SHOULD I BE LOOKING FOR.... SCHOOL ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED  GOOD ADVICE FROM PEOPLE IN THE KNOW..... THANK YOU.



Check out this Facebook page for Sting-ray info...


----------



## skeezer (Oct 22, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> That’s for sure, as I have forgotten much.
> When I was heavy into the early Stingrays decades ago I made lots of notes on all the intricate component changes of year to year that now I’m needing to look back on.



Write a book?

Skeezer


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 25, 2022)

first thing I'd do is get a Wayback machine.


----------



## 289w61 (Oct 25, 2022)

IMO To start with..

Some informative books you should check out in regard's to Stingrays/Muscle Bikes. Much cheaper than a vintage bike too! LOL


----------

